

Graphene Will Change the Way We Live - indiejade
http://bigthink.com/ideas/24381

======
bincat
While I really like all the properties of this wonder substance, I'd be more
cautious about the possible negative effects. With plastics we have a big
problem with pollution (Big Pacific Garbage Patch comes to mind), and toxicity
(BPA, etc).

What will be the problems with graphene?

Don't get me wrong, I want all the positive things it is promising, but I am
worrisome that we are going to head-rush into it like it happened with
pesticides, plastics, and others.

------
DevX101
Who controls the patents?

